# NEOFITA - Cosa fare??

## akiross

Salve!

innanzi tutto premetto che non ho mai toccato ne visto lontanamente Gentoo, e devo dire che non sono nemmeno espertissimo nell'usare Linux, pero' Gentoo mi ispira, e credo che se non uso un Linux serio come gentoo o slack, non imparero' mai come funzia. Inotlre  dato che studio informatica credo che Gentoo possa riverlarsi molto interessante.

Prima ancora di scaricare i file e farmene dei CD, vorrei sapere quanto reputate giusta questa scelta, quante speranze ho di farcela ^_^ c dove trovare tutta la documentazione per installare GENTOO. Inoltre vorrei sentire tutte le avvertenze/cose inaspettate/sorprese che possono cusarmi problemi in futuro, quindi vorrei sapere davvero bene cosa mi aspetta.

GraSSie

Ciauz

----------

## bsolar

C'è sempre una prima volta...  :Cool: 

Più seriamente, se disponi di una configurazione hardware con un buon supporto scanserai la maggior parte dei problemi. La mia macchina principale è un Dell Inspiron 4100 e il supporto eccellente dell'hardware rende l'installazione e la configurazione un giochetto (una volta fatta un po' d'esperienza). Se poi non hai raid, disci scsi ecc. eviterai ulteriori passaggi un po' più complessi.

Sono pure d'accordo con te sull'apprendimento che offre Gentoo.

In definitiva, ti consiglio di provarci. Stampa fuori la guida  (dovrei chiamarla 'bibbia') se non puoi visualizzarla su un'altra macchina quando installi, e non farti scrupolo di postare eventuali domande sul forum.

----------

## akiross

bhe, ora sono molto + rassicurato! Grazie, ero sul punto di cedere....

adesso mi preoccpu seriamente, molto + di quanto abbia fatto per la mia prima versione RedHat, che a parte un problemino di incompatibilita' con X, nn ha mai dato problemi.

Le cose che mi interessano da una distro (che prima venivano abbastanza soddisfatte da RH7.3, ma con la 8 sono andate distrutte) sono:

1 L'installazione dei pacchetti

Vedo, leggiucchiando in giro, che Gentoo utilizza un sistema in pyton per amministrare tutti i pacchetti installati tramite compilazione. Ora, la cosa mi alletta molto, dato che cio' rende tutto ottimizzato, ma ho un po di dubbi: TUTTI, ma proprio UTTI i pacchetti che trovo possono essere compilati?? Con RH8, che uso ora, mi si sino parati davanti molti problemi, che non ho poi saputo risolvere, con la compilazione dei pacchetti.... poi avevo altri dubbi ma me li sonoscordati.

2 Chiarezza

una cosa che odio, e' il lavoro sporco, i sorgenti mal tabulati e la ma organizzazione. Ora, non mi importa se e' difficile configurare gentoo, ma mi basta che esistano gli trumenti per farlo con chiarezza, ogni cosa al suo posto. E spero che esista solo un posto, altrimenti addio chiarezza

3 Configurazione

Con REDHAT me ne sono ALTAMENTE sbattuto, ma mi ha sempre dato fastidio: la configurazione del sistema la VOGLIO FARE IO. In altre parole voglio conoscere a fondo come e' organizzato gentoo, nella directoru /usr (se esiste in questa distro) cosa ci va?? quel'e' il file di configurazione per questo? e per quest'altro?? Bhe, mi piacerebbe sapere tutte ste cosuccie, che non hao mai saputo reperire. Qualcuno di voi saprebbe dirmi dove trovarle?

4 (ed ultimo) Shell

La shell (sara' perche' da piccolo leggevo SOLO i manuali di DOS) mi intrippa un casino. Certo, e' comodo e bello usare X, ma non mi gasa quanto usare la shell. Voglio imparare ad usare la shell e i comandi testuali. Voglio perter dire NO a X potendomi gestire senza problemi il sistema. (ovviamente, immagino dovro' mettermi a studiare bene Vi, che nn ho mai capito a fondo)

Questo e' cio' che mi interessa maggiormente. VOi sapete dove posso soddifare A PIENO le mie curiosita??

Inoltre, vorrei sapere dove trovare una lista per la compatibilita' dell'HardWare, ho guardato un po sul sito, ma nn ho trovato nulla.

Grazie

----------

## stefanonafets

Un'altra cosa mi pare importante da dire, cioè che per l'installazione se hai una linea lenta la cosa sarà sicuramente più lunga, e se hai un 56k e nn hai una flat sicuramente + dispendiosa (in bolletta telefonica), cmq nn c'è niente per cui scoraggiarsi!!!!

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> bhe, ora sono molto + rassicurato! Grazie, ero sul punto di cedere....
> 
> adesso mi preoccpu seriamente, molto + di quanto abbia fatto per la mia prima versione RedHat, che a parte un problemino di incompatibilita' con X, nn ha mai dato problemi.
> 
> Le cose che mi interessano da una distro (che prima venivano abbastanza soddisfatte da RH7.3, ma con la 8 sono andate distrutte) sono:
> ...

 

In portage ci sono non so quanti migliaia di ebuild, che sono gli script necessari per permettere al sistema di gestire i pacchetti. Ad.es una volta che ho installato il sistema, effettuato il reboot e ho notato che tutto era a posto, ho digitato

```
# emerge kde
```

Quindi sono andato a dormire... durante la notte e tutto il giorno dopo ha scaricato, compilato ed installato circa 150 package (Xfree compreso) e alla fine tutto funzionava perfettamente.

Naturalmente ci possono essere problemi, ma per questo esiste il forum e bugzilla e molto spesso sono errori di configurazione o problemi hardware assolutamente risolvibili.

Nel caso il prodotto di cui ha bisogno non ha ancora un ebuild puoi farne richiesta, farne uno tu e proporlo, o installarlo alla vecchia maniera con ./configure, make e make_install. Al limite puoi usare RPM, anche se secondo me fa abbastanza schifo...

Comunque ricorda che i pacchetti vanno scaricati dalla rete, quindi una connessione veloce è molto utile, come ha detto stefanonafets.

 *Quote:*   

> 2 Chiarezza
> 
> una cosa che odio, e' il lavoro sporco, i sorgenti mal tabulati e la ma organizzazione. Ora, non mi importa se e' difficile configurare gentoo, ma mi basta che esistano gli trumenti per farlo con chiarezza, ogni cosa al suo posto. E spero che esista solo un posto, altrimenti addio chiarezza

 

Questa è una distribuzione per sviluppatori...  :Wink:  per configurare gentoo l'unico strumento di cui hai veramente bisogno è un editor di testo (io voto per VIM anche se ti ritroverai con NANO come editor di default).

 *Quote:*   

> 3 Configurazione
> 
> Con REDHAT me ne sono ALTAMENTE sbattuto, ma mi ha sempre dato fastidio: la configurazione del sistema la VOGLIO FARE IO. In altre parole voglio conoscere a fondo come e' organizzato gentoo, nella directoru /usr (se esiste in questa distro) cosa ci va?? quel'e' il file di configurazione per questo? e per quest'altro?? Bhe, mi piacerebbe sapere tutte ste cosuccie, che non hao mai saputo reperire. Qualcuno di voi saprebbe dirmi dove trovarle?

 

Cosa contengono le varie directory non dipende dalle varie distribuzioni (almeno a grandi linee), è una gerarchia standard di cui puoi trovare le informazioni ad.es. qui.

Comunque non temere, la configurazione del sistema sarà tutta nelle tue mani...

 *Quote:*   

> 4 (ed ultimo) Shell
> 
> La shell (sara' perche' da piccolo leggevo SOLO i manuali di DOS) mi intrippa un casino. Certo, e' comodo e bello usare X, ma non mi gasa quanto usare la shell. Voglio imparare ad usare la shell e i comandi testuali. Voglio perter dire NO a X potendomi gestire senza problemi il sistema. (ovviamente, immagino dovro' mettermi a studiare bene Vi, che nn ho mai capito a fondo)

 

Sono d'accordo con te che la shell spacca, ma anche X è molto comodo... comunque anche usando KDE a volte mi ritrovo con una mezza dozzina di konsole's in giro per i desktop, quindi una cosa non esclude l'altra.

Io trovo Gentoo eccezionale, e secondo me potrebbe piacere anche a te.

Io la tenterei...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

EHEHEHEH BIEN!

Ho una connessione ADSL flat, e sono connesso tutto il giorno... quindi direi che nn ci sono problemi ^_^

adesso mi informo su come installare Gentoo. Se ho problemi posto qui

Grazie mille!

Ciao ^_^

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> EHEHEHEH BIEN!
> 
> Ho una connessione ADSL flat, e sono connesso tutto il giorno... quindi direi che nn ci sono problemi ^_^
> 
> adesso mi informo su come installare Gentoo. Se ho problemi posto qui
> ...

 

Questo thread è sotto controllo per quanto mi riguarda.

Ad ogni modo, qui trovi le guide e questa  è la bibbia dell'installatore.  :Wink: 

----------

## brainnolo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che se non uso un Linux serio come gentoo o slack, non imparero' mai come funzia.

 

mm "un linux serio"? linux è sempre lui, il solito kernel, se parlavi di distribuzione, non esistono distribuzioni serie o meno, ci sono vari tipi, anzi se proprio devo dire la mia, slackware è tra le meno ben pensate *a mio modesto parere*, forse è per questo che fa sentire tanto 31337. Gentoo è molto ben pensata a mio parere, e per chi usa il computer per imparare, può essere molto buona. Lo stesso dicasi per gli sviluppatori, ma non è certo pensata a coprire le esigenze di ogni tipo di utente, come nessun'altra.

Quindi non facciamo la distinzione tra distribuzioni serie e meno serie, la differenza è soltanto il target (ed è qui che non trovo un target a slackware.. cosa mi offre che non trovo altrove?), non lasciarti condizionare da chi vuole farsi figo, con chi, si affaccia per la prima volta in un nuovo ambiente.

----------

## akiross

umm...

no per serio intendevo indicare qualcosa di complesso. Cioe', windows, a questo punto, come red hat e mandrake, non e' serio, perche' non "obbliga" la conoscenza approfondita del sistema operativo. A quanto sembra, slack e gentoo invece richiedono una buona, se non ottima, conoscenza del sistema. Ovviamente poi uno puo' usarle senza sapere come funziona il kernel, ma dato che io intendo sapere TUTTO di linux, credo che cominciando con un ambiente che mi stimola possa essere di aiuto.

Serio non e' inteso nel vero senso della parola...

ma in fondo, come diceva Gallileo, alle parole si attribuisce solo il valore che intendiamo darle.

 :Laughing: 

Ciao

----------

## teknux

forse sconfinerò un po' nell'OT, ma sicuramente non voglio provocare un flame di quelli alla "emacs vs vi" o simili. ma quando brainnolo ha parlato di slack (a sua opinione, giustamente) mi sono sentito un po' in dovere di dare una risposta, visto che sono neo-utente gentoo e slack la uso da 3 anni.

 *Quote:*   

> slackware è tra le meno ben pensate [...]  forse è per questo che fa sentire tanto 31337 

 

slackware non è "pensata" quasi per niente, è solo una distribuzione molto pulita e, che nella sua pulizia, non contiene tools automatizzati che nasconderebbero alcune operazioni all'utente. chi si sente tanto 1337 ha problemi personali, al di là della distro che usa. ma è innegabile che la sua *spartanità* offre, per forza di cose (o le sai/impari o t'attacchi...), una trasparenza che nessun'altra ha. per questo o la si ama o la si odia, molte persone, come me, amano la trasparenza ed il controllo TOTALE del sistema, tutto qui. di contro, sono felice di usare gentoo come "desktop" (ma sia chiaro che anche come server non è da meno...) perchè non mi obbliga a sbattermi con i problemi di dipendenze di pacchetti. diciamo che personalmente ho cominciato ad usare gentoo, oltre che per la sua fama, anche ed esclusivamente per la gestione dei pacchetti. purtroppo a volte mi manca lo stile di slack anche su questo aspetto (è per questo che la tengo su un'altra macchina...), molti pacchetti è bello farseli da solo, molti altri è preferibile di no  :Razz:  se slack avesse avuto sia i .tgz che portage per me sarebbe stata perfetta!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Gentoo è molto ben pensata a mio parere, e per chi usa il computer per imparare, può essere molto buona

 

diciamo che è comoda, ma configurare "a mano" gli script di init non è proprio una passeggiata con gentoo, meglio affidarsi ad rc-update ...

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi non facciamo la distinzione tra distribuzioni serie e meno serie, la differenza è soltanto il target (ed è qui che non trovo un target a slackware.. cosa mi offre che non trovo altrove?)

 

il target migliore è sicuramente chi vuole imparare, devi fare tutto a mano!

è naturale che si può installare un pacchetto a mano su gentoo, ma non si può godere poi della sua gestione per rimuoverlo o aggiornarlo, idem gli init. altrove si trovano distribuzioni che hanno qualcosa in più, mai di meno (eccetto le mini-distro forse) è qui il bello. è anche vero che se qualche newbie mi chiedesse con quale distro cominciare risponderei (senza farmi figo, 1337 o amenità varie): "comincia con slack, poi quando hai imparato bene come funziona un *nix passa a gentoo che ti facilita la vita di tutti i giorni, sono le distro più valide a mio parere".

senza rancori  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

Personalmente non ho mai usato slack, quindi mi astengo dai commenti. Ho usato diverse distro, alcune delle quali addirittura si vocifera "per eletti" e vi posso dire che: linux e' linux.

Cambiera' il modo di installare i pacchetti, di configurare un qualcosa, ecc., ma linux non cambia. E' vero pero' che le distro sono destinate a "qualcuno".

A titolo di esempio, gestisco una piccola server farm quasi totalmente linux ormai da alcuni anni: la distribuzione che uso e' TurboLinux, e vi posso dire che mi trovo benissimo. Sapete perche'? L'installazione minima richiede 90 mb! Il resto l'ho compilato tutto a mano (aggiornamenti compresi).

Con questo voglio solo dire che le distro devono essere scelte in base ai gusti, ad esempio mi trovo benissimo con gentoo sul mio notebook, ma non lo installerei mai come server, ne tantomeno userei TurboLinux sul mio desktop.

In sostanza: concordo con chi dice che non esistono distro serie e distro non serie: esistono solo distro pensate per qualcun altro  :Smile: .

Aloha.

----------

## brainnolo

rispondendo a ciò che diceva teknux, non volevo dire che chi usa slackware si senta 31337, ma che chi si sente tale, molto spesso opta per slackware e, putroppo, chi si sente 31337 parla, straparla e finisce nell'influenzare chi da poco si avvicina a linux. Poi sta gente viene tutta su #linux su azzuranet a rompere che non sa come fare le cose, e si incazza quando gli si dice di leggere il manuale. Ora dico io, posso essere daccordo che slackware ti forza nel fare le cose a mano e puoi imparare, ma solo se leggi i manuali, non se poi vieni in un canale a copia-incollare comandi nella shell:D Ripeto io non critico assolutamente slackware, anche se il fatto che non abbia gestione dei pacchetti decente e init di tipo bsd, la rende poco adatta a me, e credo, a chiunque debba usare il pc per fare qualcosa che non sia usarlo al solo scopo di imparare (non tanto per l'init, quanto per i pacchetti).

----------

## teknux

cercherò di essere breve e chiudere questa parentesi un po' OT che ho aperto su questo thread, visto che oltretutto qui si parla di gentoo ed io ho incautamente dirottato i discorsi su un altra distro  :Razz: 

1) come dicevo: chi si sente 1337 ha problemi con se stesso e gli altri, certo è che chi usa (o forse è meglio dire, "sa usare con un certa decenza"" slack ha un inevitabile "senso di onnipotenza" dovuto al solito fatto che l'utente è "lasciato solo" col sistema.

2) *Quote:*   

> Poi sta gente viene tutta su #linux su azzuranet a rompere che non sa come fare le cose, e si incazza quando gli si dice di leggere il manuale

 

come al solito queste persone esistono anche sulla piattaforma win o altre distro. molti vogliono fare tutto senza imparare e si aspettano dal motto: "condividere le conoscenze" che tutti stiano lì a spiegare anche i comandi fondamentali della shell. non credo dunque sia attribuibile a una distro o a chi ne consiglia l'uso. io quando consiglio slack, ricordo che è bene armarsi di pazienza, howto e appunti linux. sta a chi riceve i consigli seguirli, non trovi?

3) *Quote:*   

> Ripeto io non critico assolutamente slackware

 

no non la critichi, e io non cerco di "difenderla", cerco solo di fare un po' di chiarezza su cosa siano le distro e chi le va ad utilizzare successivamente  :Razz: 

4) *Quote:*   

> chiunque debba usare il pc per fare qualcosa che non sia usarlo al solo scopo di imparare (non tanto per l'init, quanto per i pacchetti)

 

parole sante, ma anche te sostieni che ogni distro abbia il suo target, se vuoi IMPARARE è il minimo sapere almeno i pacchetti, l'init, la shell, etc etc (cosa che sei obbligato a fare con alcune distro), se lo vuoi *SOLO* USARE senza essere tenuto a conoscere il funzionamento del sistema esistono altre distro come mandrake. per quanto sia un *estremista* della "old school", ho installato molte mandrake ai miei amici curiosi di conoscere linux, proprio per non creargli lo shock del passaggio da win a linux. quelli che poi hanno preso interesse ad imparare, hanno installato (ad esempio) slack (dopo averne provate altre comunque famose). almeno i miei amici raramente mi hanno bombardato di telefonate e mail che mi chiedevano come usare la shell etc perchè hanno avuto la cura di documentarsi da soli (sempre sotto mio consiglio iniziale). Ora agli amici, quelli più smanettoni almeno, sto consigliando di provare anche gentoo  :Smile: 

spero possiamo concludere qui lo scambio di pareri, possiamo continuare in ml casomai  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## akiross

ehmmm

qualcuno mi spiega cos'e' un 31337 e un 1337? che poi sembra che siano la stessa cosa, ma uno ci metta davanti il 3 e l'altro no...

bho

grazie

ciao

----------

## IgaRyu

Non voglio alimentare il presunto OT o il presunto Flame per cui continuo la discussione sulla mailing list .)

Joe

----------

## teknux

 *Quote:*   

> qualcuno mi spiega cos'e' un 31337 e un 1337? che poi sembra che siano la stessa cosa, ma uno ci metta davanti il 3 e l'altro no..

 

è solo un modo di rappresentare le lettere dell'alfabeto usando i numeri, 3=E

1= L oppure I

7= T

5=S

...e via discorrendo con la fantasia e la "perversione" grammaticale  :Smile: 

in questo caso 31337 o 1337 corrispodono a eleet, un modo slang di scrivere "elite". in questo trhead sono stati usati i numeri in senso quasi dispreggiativo, prendendo di punta quelle persone che si credono superiori/competenti/hacker/etc... e scrivono con i numeri: una buffonata insomma...

gli unici che fanno uso di numeri e che no riesco a prendere in giro sono il gruppo TESO (conosciuti anche come 7350).

spero sia stato chiaro  :Wink: 

teknux (o 73KNUX?  :Razz: )

----------

## akiross

ciao

ho una domanda sui log di portage:

quando compilo mi da un errore, pero', se guardo sul log che c'e' in /var/log/, non vengono segnalati gli errori, ma solo gli emerge effettuati.

Dove posso trovare un log con gli errori? o eventualmente crearlo quando uso emerge?

grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

Se hai un errore in compilazione, la compilazione stessa si blocca con la visualizzazione dell'errore stesso e una nota di emerge.

----------

## akiross

si, ma io devo vederlo su un log.

Come faccio?

c'e' un log che contiene TUTTO l'output di emerge?

o devo fare per forza qualcosa come

emerge packet > file

?

pero' cosi' non stampa nulla sullo skermo...

ammesso che funzioni, ovviamente ^_^'

grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

emerge pacchetto > nomefile 2>&1 && tail -f nomefile

----------

